

Track on PubSubHubbub, with geolocation and more - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/track-v2/

======
c1sc0
I still puke a little bit in my mouth whenever I read the name PubSubHubbub.
Is there an award for "Worst Protocol Name Ever" I don't know about?

Don't get me wrong, I love the idea of pubsubhubbub, especially from a
resource consumption POV, but the name? Never got it.

~~~
trafficlight
It rhymes 3 times! What's not to like?

~~~
benologist
The 4th 'ub', evidently.

